# Free Golden on Facebook



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

The link did not come through at least for me. Where is the dog?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah no link seen either..is she in MD? Would so take her..hubby would kill me tho.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not seeing the link either. 

Once we know the location, the GR Rescues in the state could be notified.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coffenut*

I emld. Coffenut to send us the link.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Checked on Facebook and seems to be in Columbus, OH


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Winniesmom said:


> Checked on Facebook and seems to be in Columbus, OH
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can you provide the FB link so the GR Rescues can be contacted?

Thanks!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/mzdoodah?fref=ts


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohio is far.. Maybe someone else on here that is closer may be interested? Wish we had more info on the dog tho. If one of you who is emailing keep us updated on it would be great! I dont want to message them as well as it sounds like someone already will. Thanks Carolina Mom!


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone have info on how to contact them? My parents are in Columbus and I would like to share this with them as they may be interested.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

TheGomi: if you are on facebook, you could send a message to the person who posted it on her page, hopefully she would be willing to give you the name of the neighbor.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> That is the link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mzdoodah?fref=ts


Thank you!

I contacted the poster, gave her Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue's info to contact. 

I also contacted Golden Endings GRR, they are located in Columbus, OH.
I sent them the FB link and info. 

If anyone gets any updates, please share.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Found this*

Found this on Craigslist for Gaithersburg, MD, in pets and I clicked on all Washington, DC

Free dog to good home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:
Thanks so much for emlg. for this sweet Golden in Ohio that is chained!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the reply I got from Golden Endings GR Rescue in Columbus,Ohio about the Free Golden I contacted them asking if they could help. 




> *Rescues can be of help to owners that contact them but have no ability to initiate the relationship or intervene. If the golden is in danger the county animal shelter is the authority to contact*.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update on this Golden?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Facebook*

I went to Facebook and Found Deb Roberts page. Arrow down and you will see her post about this Golden. I'm really praying that the owner will give him/her up and that the lady named Tee, expressing an interest, will adopt him. I believe this is in Zanesville, Ohio.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had read the 9/16 update, was looking to see if there was anything recently. See the dog is still with the owner.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

there was an update on her FB page about an hour ago (she also lists her cell phone number and address on her page):

"update on the doggie. "Supposedly" the dog is going to a farm this weekend. I'll believe it when I see it. If it does not happen there's going to be a big issue here. We've been talking to the dog, throwing treats and chewies for her to play with. Almost every day, until today, the dog has been walked twice a day. I know it's heart breaking having it on a cable attached to her dog box. Which, I had to go out in the rain yesterday to convenience her to get in out of the rain. She stayed there for one minute. Poor thing. She is sweet and nice with the kids, but they've got to get here to that farm this weekend, or else."

"the issue is they know they need to find a home for her, but they're just not moving on this as fast as they should."


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Deb Roberts lives next door to this dog and said if the dog is still there on Monday she will know! She is keeping a very close eye on this sweet girl!

Click on this link and arrow down!!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...odah?fref=ts&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13797728808219


----------

